# 3 more sleeps - fly Thursday morning!!



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't believe it's nearly here, I fly on Thursday with my husband and 3 year old 

Very nervous but excited!!

We are staying the the Nuran Greens for up to a month!

Just deciding on what to do with my sons 9kg car seat  thought they went on as free extra for kids but due to style it's gotta go within the luggage allowance


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

*Good luck Zovi*

See you after 24th! 

I have the same issue re car seat. Found a company who will rent me one, but need to sort residency and get the licence first! 

Actually considering sending it to my employer as a parcel! Lol..... 

I bet you can't wait!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

if you are flying Emirates, economy, they should take the car seat and not weight it.

At Glasgow, they just bagged it, and sent it off to outsize baggage, without it even getting a sniff at the scales. The buggy/stroller then went on the plane at the gate, as usual.

Worth checking, though - it might be down to the ServisAir / ground support, rather than Emirates themselves how anal they are about these things at the check-in desk.

I was caught out with hand-luggage weight. Has to be 7kg or under, so had to do a quick re-shuffle.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

vantage said:


> if you are flying Emirates, economy, they should take the car seat and not weight it.
> 
> At Glasgow, they just bagged it, and sent it off to outsize baggage, without it even getting a sniff at the scales. The buggy/stroller then went on the plane at the gate, as usual.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tip on hand luggage, didn't realise that  thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

vantage said:


> I was caught out with hand-luggage weight. Has to be 7kg or under, so had to do a quick re-shuffle.


It wasn't that camp little tosser was it? The only time I've ever been on a flight where anyone has paid attention to my hand luggage was flying Emirates from Glasgow because of that little nazi dick, pissed off when he tried to send me to the economy queue and I pointed out I was silver Skywards. I hope the next object he inserts in his own rectum is a hedgehog.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> It wasn't that camp little tosser was it? The only time I've ever been on a flight where anyone has paid attention to my hand luggage was flying Emirates from Glasgow because of that little nazi dick, pissed off when he tried to send me to the economy queue and I pointed out I was silver Skywards. I hope the next object he inserts in his own rectum is a hedgehog.


Lmao!!!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Good call on the hand luggage... 

I was told that the car seat is checked in as baggage, so I suspect you got lucky with servisair ground crew? 

I guess worst case it's simply charged as an extra bag?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> Good call on the hand luggage...
> 
> I was told that the car seat is checked in as baggage, so I suspect you got lucky with servisair ground crew?
> 
> I guess worst case it's simply charged as an extra bag?


But how much is an extra bag... I called emirates 6 times cut off 4 , 1 had no bloody clue and just read loads of codes put at me and standards of car seat and last one said he 'thinks it will be accepted under luggage allowance' 

So I'm still unsure, I don't think I'll have kgs left, so need to check how much it is got extra !! 

Aaarrrrggggghhhhhhh lol


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Erm think we'll have to pass.....


Passengers may purchase additional checked baggage allowance online at a 20% discount when managing an existing booking.
You may purchase additional allowance in the following amounts:
5 kgs or 
less
GBP 100
10 kgs or 
less
GBP 200
15 kgs or 
less
GBP 300
20 kgs or 
less
GBP 400
25 kgs or 
less
GBP 500
Retrieve an existing booking and purchase additional baggage allowance
Price per kilogram: GBP 25
Evaluate increasing your baggage allowances by using our baggage allowances calculator. You will need to pay the excess baggage charges at the airport check-in counter.
Calculate your excess baggage rates now


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

How much!,??! 

My suggestion would be try to get it on as vantage did, if Gatwick are nasty about it, perhaps check with a courier firm how much it would be to send it to your work? Or even by parcelforce? You can then rent one till it arives. 

We have a maxi cosi tobi and ours weighs a ton!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

If they are difficult just ask for a supervisor, be nice and charm them with a tale. Explain you're having to move abroad and it is costing etc etc. They have discretion in these things and you might just get away with it...nothing to lose.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I agree, if you explain you are relocating not just going on holiday you have a good chance of them being flexible. 

I got away with an extra 8kg's but had someone close by though to hand my bag back to them just in case or you can pay the extra charge.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Yes I agree, if you explain you are relocating not just going on holiday you have a good chance of them being flexible.
> 
> I got away with an extra 8kg's but had someone close by though to hand my bag back to them just in case or you can pay the extra charge.


On shuttle to terminal, left the car set as we were maxed out on allowance  nevermind... 

Have a fiend who's pregnant so it won't go to waste she's having it  for her little one


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> How much!,??!
> 
> My suggestion would be try to get it on as vantage did, if Gatwick are nasty about it, perhaps check with a courier firm how much it would be to send it to your work? Or even by parcelforce? You can then rent one till it arives.
> 
> We have a maxi cosi tobi and ours weighs a ton!


It's 9kgs lol left it behind as if they didn't take it we can't dump at airport! 

Nevermind he only had 6 months left in it anyway! Will go shopping tomorow


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

zovi said:


> It's 9kgs lol left it behind as if they didn't take it we can't dump at airport!
> 
> Nevermind he only had 6 months left in it anyway! Will go shopping tomorow


Make it as close to 10am as you can. The malls are horrendous on a Friday and I would rather gouge my eyes than subject myself to it! Most shops open around 10am, though supermarkets are usually earlier.

Enjoy the flight and welcome to the asylum


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

m1key said:


> Make it as close to 10am as you can. The malls are horrendous on a Friday and I would rather gouge my eyes than subject myself to it! Most shops open around 10am, though supermarkets are usually earlier.
> 
> Enjoy the flight and welcome to the asylum


I'd suggest hitting Dubai Mall around 5 to 10:00 AM. By the time you get to the top floor, stores will be opening. 
On the top floor, fountain side, you have most of the baby shops. The rest of them are on the same floor, above the aquarium. You should be able to get around them all within an hour and have a look at the various options for car seats before the crowds set in.
That's how I bought mine


----------

